# Mower won't start



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Or I should say "won't re-start."

I recently acquired a John Deere JS60 walk-behind mower from my dad (dad moved to a condo so his lawn care is covered). I'd guess it's <5 years old.

The mower starts fine, and runs fine for the most part.

However, if I run it for 15 min +/- , then cut the engine for more than a 2-3 minutes (run to get a drink, move something off the lawn etc), the mower won't restart for several hours.

If I need to kill the mower just for a second to pick up a stick or something, it starts right back up.

My dad said it happened to him "once or twice." So far this spring, it's happened every time I mow, making cutting 1/2 acre of grass a 2-3 day job!

Any troubleshooting suggestions? I hate to take it in for repairs, as I'm not particularly fond of the mower in general and would like to replace it eventually. That said, now is not a good time for us to be mower shopping! 

KW


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds kinda like you are somehow flooding the engine when you shut it off? Not sure. The confusing part to me is that it is OK to shut it off for a couple of minutes. Maybe something is gummed up and stays open when you kill it? Honestly not sure.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

my JD STX 38 rider used to do the same thing. Shutting off the fuel line before shutting it down does the trick. This was suggested by the dealer. Seems some JD have a tendancy to "flood" on shut off. Sounds like it might account for your symptoms too

The dealer said the permanent fix was $$$$ so I went the cheapo route and its worked for 3+ years and counting


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Check the air filter. have had similar issues with other mowers. If it is flooding and the filter gets gas on it, it will make mud in it. Once dryed it will allow enough air through it to restart..


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

All good ideas.

I suggest that it could also be a coil. Check for spark when it fails to start. Possibly a spark plug.

May even be a faulty gas cap creating a vacuum. Remove cap & see if it restarts.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

All good ideas. the first thing I thought was carb flooding, then spark plug/coil. Plug could be fouling when hot. Thats a cheap easy fix. or coil. check for spark when its hit. pull the plug and put a check light of screwdriver test to see it its giving spark. if its sparking when hot at the plug then most likely carb flooding.. lots of times you can google or search youtube and find answers


----------



## mattl (Aug 6, 2005)

"...you check them points?":lol:


----------



## beta pi (Oct 25, 2006)

Its the magneto....


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

Try cleaning out the gas cap vent, or take the cap off when you shut the mower off. If its clogged pressure can build up in the fuel system and cause flooding, and it takes a minute or two after shutting the engine off. Sounds kinda like your symptoms.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

is it a briggs and straton? :lol:


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

MEL said:


> lots of times you can google or search youtube and find answers


could you write a tutorial or post a video to explain the above? Not quite sure I understand... :evil:

Thanks for all the tips. I worked late on Sunday and had ball games the past two nights. Kids t-ball tomorrow night, might get to looking at it on Thursday!

KW


----------

